# PM function acting up!!



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 31, 2006)

What is going on? I can't get to my PM's. And not only that I can't get to my User CP either.


----------



## Beorn (Mar 31, 2006)

Grey_Wolf said:


> What is going on? I can't get to my PM's. And not only that I can't get to my User CP either.



I fixed it.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 31, 2006)

Could u extract the pm that is supposed to be unread as well. There is supposed to be a new unread one which isnt there. Please help me and others who have this problem.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 31, 2006)

Grey_Wolf said:


> There is supposed to be a new unread one which isnt there.



Ditto.

It's been driving me crazy. Might it be taken care of in some way? It would be really nice to get that figured out. Please?


----------



## Beorn (Mar 31, 2006)

Does it just say that there's one unread in the top right side of the page, or do you get that pop up thing saying you have a new message?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 31, 2006)

It just gave me that little pop up once when it first got there, but no, it just says that I have '*1*' new/unread PM up in the corner there.

And someone just sent me something but I can't even get at it!  

So now I have '*2*' new/unread...  And I can do nothing about it..!


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm the guilty message sender, Ara. I'll try email. . ..


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Mar 31, 2006)

Beorn said:


> Does it just say that there's one unread in the top right side of the page, or do you get that pop up thing saying you have a new message?



It just says 1 unread. no popup.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Mar 31, 2006)

_HELP ME!!!!!_

Tack another up to the count. Sorry guys! I would write back but I can't even read anything! *starts crying* 

I would really like to get at my letters. Pleasepleasepleaseplease get this figured out soon. *twiddles thumbs as insanity sets in*


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 2, 2006)

Now it shows 2 and but only one from the 2/4 and non from the 30/3. 

And the one from the 4/2 is unvalid.


----------



## Uminya (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish someone would send me PM's that I want to read. I have two unread in my inbox, but I've gotten the error that they are invalid, and I can't even delete them.

Any solutions, Administratori?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 3, 2006)

Please, sir. Is there nothin' to be done, masta'? I'd dearly like to get a' my letters, if 'tis somethin' can be done... Been nigh on a fortnight i' 'as... 


*head hits desk* Thanks ever so much to Rai  I now have four. A nice big glowing number *4*. I don't even want to try erasing them cus that would drive me up a wall if it worked and I'd never been able to read what it said. Even if it _isn't_ worth one darn moment of time! 

  Why don't it _woooooooork_!??? *sniff*


----------



## Kementari (Apr 3, 2006)

Im pretty sure those PM's are from me Cir (from a while ago), so there nothing, really


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm rather enjoying this little incident.

Just download your PMs as XML and open them with Internet Explorer or, in my case, Firefox or Opera. You can read your PMs like that until the Administrators get this worked out.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 3, 2006)

Wraithguard said:


> I'm rather enjoying this little incident.


You would be you little rat.  



> Just download your PMs as XML and open them with Internet Explorer or, in my case, Firefox or Opera. You can read your PMs like that until the Administrators get this worked out.


I'll go try... *mumbles something just under her breath* 

Luv ya Rai-rai.  

*runs away*

Don't work for me. *crys again*


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope this is helpful to those of us who thrive on PMs and such.  I haven't tried to download it as Text and don't plan too. Pity this wont lower the unread count. I have a nice fat *9* now...


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 3, 2006)

Ugh! My own pet peeve of a double post.

Downloading as text is a bit more simplistic and organized (just remember sent messages are first). What would I use to access a CSV file?


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, would work if we could _find_ the blasted things. 

As is they are _nowhere_ to be seen.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 5, 2006)

*It changed!!!*

Um.... I've been able to send out two or three after getting one in that I could read without any difficulty. Did someone change something? 

There's still the glowing *5* *coughthankstoraicough* that no longer are even in my box, but everything else seems to be working now... 

=^.^=


----------



## Wraithguard (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll try to find a simple solution, only to find an admin beat me to it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Woooohooooo!!!*

Alright. Feeling better now. Just looked up there and realized that where I've been seeing the always constant number... It's back to 0! (why I'm happy about that I'm not so sure... means no one's talking to me... ) But anyways. 

It's working again!   

Thank you greatly, whoever it was... I like having it around. 

=^.^=


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, it still says *2* on my count, so it's still not working.

So perhaps a general clearing is the only way, as was suggested.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 7, 2006)

I found that it had cleared up for me after I cleaned out a few random things from my boxes. I was almost wondering if it may have knocked it into realizing that it needed to reset or something. You know, beat it over the head and see if it changes its mind. 

That's just what I did though... Don't know if it really was what did anything or not. Might be worth a try though.


----------



## Grey_Wolf (Apr 8, 2006)

It did zero the count when I deleted the messages.


----------

